# HELP! Need suggestion for a piano/violin duet



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey, I need some suggestions for a piano/violin duet for the US Open Competition next February. Keep in mind it is a reasonably tough competition to win.

Just to let you know: the piece should be longer than 7 minutes and advanced.

The pianist (me): I'm playing the Grieg piano concerto in a, the Chopin scherzo in b flat, and the bach toccata in e minor, among other things.

The violinist can play the Mendelssohn violin concerto perfectly. I don't know anything else about her abilities. (She's good though)

I hope one of you out there have suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Franck Sonata in A major. Beautiful piece of music. The last movement is just amazing!


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Brahms: Violin sonata Nº 1
Grieg: violin sonatas Nº 1 and 3
Busoni: Violin sonata Nº 1
Joseph Achron: Violin sonata (a bit extense, perhaps)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions so far. Just for a heads-up

I prefer a piece where the violin and piano are equal, both have very difficult parts, and that the violin is not overpowering the piano.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

In that case, what about the Beethoven Spring Sonata? The piano part is beautiful and the two parts are certainly of equal importance.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

airad2 said:


> I prefer a piece where the violin and piano are equal, both have very difficult parts, and that the violin is not overpowering the piano.


Then go with something by Brahms, Franck or Busoni. They were extremely talented pianists themselves, and the piano parts in their chamber music is consistent with that.

A nice sonata is that of Sergei Bortkiewicz, he was a tremendous pianist. But in competitions you are supposed to play better known works.

The thing with the Brahms first sonata and the Franck A major sonata is they are very difficult, but not bombastic to the ear. It's very hard to produce that clear and _transparent_ sound from the Op.78 while dealing with Brahms complex piano writing.

The challenge for the violinist in both sonatas is not technical as it is lyrical: no left-hand pizzicato, no glissandos, not many multiple stops passages; but if you can't _sing _the work the performance is awful.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

airad2 said:


> I hope one of you out there have suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


I you want something less usual than sonatas by Beethoven, Brahms or Franck (and you can believe me, that 70 percents of competitors will be playing something from these), try to *Violin sonata No. 1 by Gabriel Faure*. Some critics think that it is better than Franck's sonata. The less known piece has its pros and cons, so I don't know...


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

confuoco said:


> Some critics think that it is better than Franck's sonata.


And some economists say gold should rule our monetary systems, but I don't see Central Bankers attempting to revive Bretton Woods.



> The less known piece has its pros and cons, so I don't know...


Fauré's first is no match for the Franck sonata. But we should let airad2 decide.

Very good works with low probability of being played are:
Enescu's second and third sonata
Joaquin Turina: Fantasia Op.28 "El poema de una sanluqueña"
Roslavets: Sonata Nº 6
Richard Strauss: Sonata Op. 18


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

OK, guys thanks. I like most of your suggestions. But I have a question: I like the song, but do you think the Franck sonata will be IMPRESSIVE to the judges?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

airad2 said:


> OK, guys thanks. I like most of your suggestions. But I have a question: I like the song, but do you think the Franck sonata will be IMPRESSIVE to the judges?


Yes, it will.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

> Franck Sonata in A major. Beautiful piece of music. The last movement is just amazing!


Just for an update, I am now obsessed with the Franck sonata. What movement do you guys prefer?


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

beethoven kreutzer (is that right?) is a good peice. sonata for violin and piano but it might be tough idk ima guitarist


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> And some economists say gold should rule our monetary systems, but I don't see Central Bankers attempting to revive Bretton Woods.


I think it isn't very relevant comparison. If you believe or not I prefer Faure's Sonata. We could discuss what "a good sonata" means.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

airad2 said:


> OK, guys thanks. I like most of your suggestions. But I have a question: I like the song, but do you think the Franck sonata will be IMPRESSIVE to the judges?


I think it will not. They will listen to just one more of hundreds or thousands interpretations of this piece they have heard in their life. It is piece very difficult to expression and I it has to be REALLY but really SUPERB to impress or even touch them.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> Fauré's first is no match for the Franck sonata. But we should let airad2 decide.


You know...it will be competition in interpretation, not in the choice of the best composition.  The worst thing that competitor can do is to choose brilliant piece that is over his limits. And it is also my advice for airad2: your PLAYING has to be IMPRESSIVE, not the work on some recording.


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

If you want to impress those guys, play Saint-Saëns first v.s. But you must
be really good to play it well.


----------

